# Welches Programm macht mir diesen Bildeffekt?



## para deiser (2. Februar 2007)

Ich hoffe, ich bin hier ungefähr richtig...:
Ich möchte ein Foto so bearbeiten oder bearbeiten lassen, daß es die gleiche Technik aufweist wie das Bild im Anhang. Hab leider keine Ahnung von solchen Dingen und bin für jeden Hinweis dankbar!


----------



## greengoblin (2. Februar 2007)

Hallo,
viel Ahnung habe ich auch nicht  aber vielleicht helfen Dir diese
Hinweise. 
1. Es ist ein Graustufenbild > also Farben in Grautöne umwandeln
2. Tontrennung. Ein normales Bild hat 256 oder noch mehr Farben.
    Wenn Du es auf wenige (4 oder 8) Farbtöne reduzierst, wird es eher
    wie eine Grafik aussehen
3. Es gibt ein Tutorial "Vektorisieren", wo das ganz schön erklärt ist.
    Hab den link jetzt nicht parat.
Gruss
GG


----------



## para deiser (2. Februar 2007)

Dankeschön!
Ich muß sagen, ich weiß nicht, welches Tutorial du da meinst. Vielleicht find ich mich aber einfach nicht ganz zurecht hier.
Egal: Du hast mir kein bestimmtes Programm genannt, also hab ich jetzt einfach mal mit Irfan View deine Tips befolgt - Graustufen und Farben reduzieren. Dabei hab ich schon ein ganz passables Ergebnis bekommen! Es ist zwar noch viel zu pixelig, aber da ich es ohnehin nur als Vorlage für ein "Gemälde" brauche, kann ich das noch von Hand nachbearbeiten und es ist nicht so tragisch.

Falls es aber trotzdem noch Verbesserungsvorschläge gibt (die ein absoluter Laie nachvollziehen kann), ich bin noch immer für alles offen!


----------



## greengoblin (3. Februar 2007)

Hallo,
hier der link:
http://www.vectorize.de/tutorial.html
Gruss
GG


----------



## Steff_91 (3. April 2007)

mit photoshop gibt es einen filter,mitdem man warscheinlich dieses bild erstellt hat.das sieht gut aus und brauch keine nachbearbeitung(im gegensatz zu infran view)


----------

